# Ibanez Soundgear identification



## xfilth (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I just won this bass on fleabay, but I have a hard time figuring out exactly what it is.

IBANEZ Bass SDGR1300 Custom Shop | eBay

MIJ 
1994
F423178

What throws me off is simply the body wood, which definitely looks like ash to me! I can find no MIJ ash SR in Ibanez catalogues 93-95. Fretboard looks like it might be wenge as well.

Any idea on the exact model?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

The SR900 from around the same time (early/mid 90's) came with an Ash body, but the pickups, inlay, and control layout were different. 

Perhaps this was a home market model.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 4, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps this was a home market model.



Sounds plausible, hmm

Thanks 

Looking forward to play it! How are the IBZ USA C2 pickups?


----------



## iron blast (Mar 4, 2012)

stunning bass


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, it does say "Custom Shop" on the auction title.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 4, 2012)

iron blast said:


> stunning bass



I'll be sure to post a NBD when it arrives  Hope it plays as well as my SR1006efm - love that bass, but since I started playing bass in a band again, I'm finding it too damn heavy for long rehearsals and gigs and I don't use the extra two strings that much. Besides, a PJ setup will compliment my other bass' HH setup perfectly!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Well, it does say "Custom Shop" on the auction title.



Probably due to the "Custom" inlay on the last fret. Ibanez put that on Sabers, Soundgears, and a couple other models. The guitars and basses aren't custom made by any stretch of the imagination, it was a just a marketing ploy......which happened to work seeing as how many folks think they have a super special/rare custom shop Ibanez.



xfilth said:


> I'll be sure to post a NBD when it arrives  Hope it plays as well as my SR1006efm - love that bass, but since I started playing bass in a band again, I'm finding it too damn heavy for long rehearsals and gigs and I don't use the extra two strings that much. Besides, a PJ setup will compliment my other bass' HH setup perfectly!



I'm sure it's a great bass. Ibanez only used those inlays and pickups in higher end basses.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 4, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Well, it does say "Custom Shop" on the auction title.



Well, I was suspecting the "Custom Made" inlay (that all MIJ SR basses had in those years) made the seller write that. Besides, it wouldn't have a normal production serial if it was some sort of custom shop, no?


----------



## Necris (Mar 4, 2012)

It's an SR1300. 

Specs:
manufactured 1993-96
offset double cutaway padauk body, 
bolt-on five-piece bubinga/wenge neck, 
24-fret wenge fingerboard with pearl dot inlay
two-per-side tuners
fixed bridge
one J-style and one P-style Ibanez pickups
volume/treble/2 mid/bass/mix controls
cosmo black hardware
available in Oil finish

Looks like a sweet bass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

Necris said:


> It's an SR1300.
> 
> Specs:
> manufactured 1993-96
> ...



Take a look at the pics of the bass from the eBay auction then read those specs.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 4, 2012)

Necris said:


> It's an SR1300.
> 
> Specs:
> manufactured 1993-96
> ...



I guess it could be padauk - though I still think it's ash, like the older SR1100e's 
Abalone ellipses, not pearl dots. 
Gold hardware. 

So, close but no cigar


----------



## Necris (Mar 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take a look at the pics of the bass from the eBay auction then read those specs.


If the body is ash it isn't a 1300 , nor is it from 1994, none of the soundgear basses Ibanez offered in 1994 had Ash bodies. Everything points to this being a 1300. The specs I had are from it's appearance in the 1993 catalog, clearly at some point they switched from dot to oval inlays and added the Custom made inlay to the 24th fret, I I've seen 1300s with both oval and dot inlays (the 1993 catalog picture had dots and is listed as SR1300PD). The ones It's possible they also changed the factory hardware color at some point or someone ordered gold hardware for it after buying it. I've seen multiple variations of these basses, they're all called either SR1300 or SR1300PD and all featured Padauk tops.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

Necris said:


> I did, I've seen 1300s with both oval and dot inlays. If the body is ash it isn't a 1300 , nor is it from 1994, none of the soundgear basses Ibanez offered in 1994 had Ash bodies. Everything points to this being a 1300.



I don't doubt it being a variant on the SR1300, but with it's current specs it doesn't match any in the US, EU, or SA catalogs. 

The hardware, electronics, pickups, inlays, and potentially body wood all differ from the specs you posted, with the only thing even qualifying it for the SR1300 moniker is the pickup configuration and inlays. 

Remember, just because the neck was built and stamped in 1994 doesn't mean the bass was actually completed or shipped to dealers in 1994. In the case of necks which can be used on other models it has been shown to take as long as two years to reach a dealer. 

Unless this is a significantly modified bass, I believe it's from the Japanese catalogs, which are almost nonexistent. 

I'm not confident calling this bass an "SR1300", there's just too many differences.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 5, 2012)

The serial number says it was made at the Fuji-gen plant in 1994... you could contact Ibanez for more info.

The Guitar Dater Project - Ibanez Serial Number Decoder


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> The serial number says it was made at the Fuji-gen plant in 1994... you could contact Ibanez for more info.
> 
> The Guitar Dater Project - Ibanez Serial Number Decoder



As I said, the serial number reflects when the neck was completed, like all Ibanez guitars of that time period.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 5, 2012)

^ yeah, and it could be a mongrel too. As a Peavey Wolfgang user/collector I've seen so many that are Korean necks stuck on another body... or my favorite is everyone sticks "deluxe" at the end, even though they're not... and with Ibanez they make so many Japan only guitars like you mentioned... whew, good luck! Either way if OP likes it the that's all that matters.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be sure to take a look in the neck pocket when it arrives, which should be in a day or two.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 5, 2012)

Grrr, I found the Japan 1993 catalog, but I can't find 1994 at all!

Anyone got access to vintaxe.com ?

EDIT: Look at this cocktease thread  Ibanez Collectors World: 1983 PRICE LIST: THIS WILL MAKE YA CRY <IMG SRC="http://www.ibanezcollectors.com/discus/clipart/sad.gif" ALT=":-&#40;" BORDER=0>


----------



## xfilth (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I think I can say that is indeed a homemarket model!

Pocket stamps read SR1010e on the body and SR 1000 #2. 

The EU/US SR1010's were mahogany, with different controls and made in 1997+

NBD incoming with more details


----------

